# [risolto] /dev/hd* o /dev/sd* inesistenti

## darkmanPPT

Allora.

sto sistemando il pc descritto nel topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840534.html.

Riesco a bootare con un kernel vecchio. Anche copiando la vecchia configurazione non mi parte alcun kernel nuovo.

La cosa poi si fa più interessante. come è possibile??

```
mount

/dev/hda4 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

........

```

la home non me la monta. non riesce. e ci credo!

```
ls /dev/hd*

ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
```

```
ls /dev/sd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
```

non ci sono i dischi dentro /dev/

però io riesco benissimo a scrivere sulla partizione di root!

ecco il mio grub.conf

```
title  Gentoo 

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/mykernel root=/dev/hda4 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title  Gentoo2

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

il 'primo carica.

il secondo mi dice: "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs"

allora mi chiedo. il problema dove sta?

----------

## ago

fai un check di:

1)Driver fs

2)Driver ata/sata/scsi

3)Driver Chipset

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io in ordine.

beh... tutti i driver sono ok.

A dirla tutta, ricordo questa cosa. la prima volta che ho acceso il mio vecchio pc (vedi riferimento sempre all'altro topic) la home me la caricava. non sono stato là a guardare se dentro /dev/ ci fosse tutto, ma presumo di si.

So che ho iniziato a fare qualche aggiornamento. poi ho riavviato il pc e basta. non sono più ruscito a montare la home. solo allora mi sono accorto della mancanza di /dev/hd*

altra cosa. non credo che l'hd sia sparito o si sia sputtanato, per due motivi

1) riesco ad accedervi ed installare programmi

2) se non metto root=<quel che è> come parametro del kernel, mi compare sulla schermata d'avvio una cosa del tipo

"imposta il parametro "root=" a qualcosa. le varie opzioni sono ... " e mi mostra le partizioni presenti sull'hd con la grandezza corretta.

quindi qualcosa non va "dopo".

però, mah, ripeto, i driver ci sono tutti. ho dato anche un revdep-rebuild, ma non trova problemi.

che cosa può essere?

secondo voi dipende dal fatto che ho aggiornato udev? (la versione precedente era molto vecchia ed ora ho la 151-r4, l'ultima stabile nel portage)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit:

ho provato anceh a passare a baselayout >= 1.8 come consigliato dalla guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

niente cambia.

Sempre facendo riferimento alla guida, volevo far notare questa cosa:

se eseguo:

 *Quote:*   

> Per visualizzare i dispositivi che sono disponibili prima che il filesystem /dev venga montato bisogna eseguire i seguenti comandi:
> 
> 

 

```
# mkdir test

# mount --bind / test

# cd test/dev

# ls

```

i device ci sono tutti!   :Shocked: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

[risolto o almeno in parte]

ho messo l'opzione nel kernel di montare /dev all'avvio.

beh.

ho risolto il problema   :Rolling Eyes: 

però non mi sembra una gran soluzione. vabbè. funziona.

udev all'avvio da due errori, ma non mi sembra niente di grave.

----------

